# Me Venting about flourite!



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

I just wanted to vent about what a pain in the ass flourite is!!! I just tried it for the first time after always using eco. DAMN, what a time consuming choice.  Between all the rinsing and waiting for the tank to clear after planting I am really doubting my purchase. Please tell me that my plants will look phenomenal in the end, then maybe it will be worth it. In the future I will probably stick to eco or go to ADA.

That's all, thanks for letting me vent...I feel better now!!


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

I use flourite in a number of my tanks & the plants love it. I hear you about the cloudy water thing  , it takes a while to clear. A trick I learned from a friend to avoid it is to rinse it well but not excessively (if you keep rinsing it just keeps on giving off dust) then spread it out on a old towel or sheet to dry, then add it to the tank after it's dry & when filling with water break the impact with a dinner plate or bowl. It greatly reduces cloudiness, I find it to be a good substrate so I hope it serves your plants as it has mine. Good luck !


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I am all good with Fluorite in terms of growing plants well. It's just their gravel-like texture that makes cleaning the tank a pain. Ya have to be careful not to accidentally drag some up while wiping the glass or it will be scratched. That's one of the reasons why I switched to AS.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Yes, Flourite is a big pain in the rinsing and settling in process; but once it all clears I think you will be very pleased with your purchase.


----------



## mbosemani (Dec 31, 2006)

H'lo everyone. First post and very happy to be part of the community. 
I will be setting up a new tank very soon and have purchased flourite to mix with the gravel (wv40?). I have heard it is a pain, but worth the problem in retrospect. Will be back to share my experience on it. Thanks-
Tony


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Hi Tony... Welcome to APC :yo:

Here is a good article on washing Flourite... The Aqua Den :: Aqua Den Articles


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

On tanks that require more than one bag, I use flourite as a base, and then put Eco on top.

DJ


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

I like the flourite base with eco cap idea...I should give it a try!!

Side note: two days later and tank is still hazy...definitely not happy here.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Sure it's not green water or a bacterial bloom?


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

I find it really suprising & slightly amusing people gripe about Flourite's water-clouding properties. That is the least of my worries. I have grown to passionately hate Flourite and here's why: It's ugly, it doesn't hold plants very well, it damages plants when planting "softer" plants in it, algae sticks to it really well, and my number one complaint: it scratches the hell out of everything it touches. I hate Flourite and will never use it again. I'll use yard soil before I use this glorified gravel again.

Sorry 'bout the rant; I now feel better too!


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm glad you feel better avalon. 

I too am slowly growing to hate flourite!! It has been nearly a week and my tank is still hazy. What makes this all the worse is that I just wasted $50 on this crap when I was going to go with the tried and true eco, but a little voice in my head kept telling me to give the flourite a try...lousy voices...i think i'll stab him with a pencil!!!:heh: 

If anyone out there knows if it normally takes this long to clear up or if there is something I can do or do not do please let me know. I am one week away from doing a complete tear dow and using filter sand with root tabs instead of this over-priced, glorified, smashed teracotta pot that has been stuffed in a bag and sold to fools like me!!!!!


----------



## Avalon (Mar 7, 2005)

Easy with those pencils tfmcder! 

I've noticed when using Flourite for the first time, let it settle and keep the filter(s) running, and when the water clears a bit and you notice all that dust junk settled on your plants leaves, do a nice large water change. It will take 2-3 over the span of about 2 weeks to finally get rid of it.

I like ADA Amazonia, and I've tried just about everything. I like the color, size, texture, and the way it holds plants. And it doesn't scratch anything. If there are any additional positive properties, then that's great too. If I couldn't have ADA, I'd either go Eco Complete or plain soil.


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

honestly i really like flourite, especially the slight differences in colouring. yes it can scratch up the glass when cleaning, but i'm always careful so any scratching is kept to just above the flourite line. if you have an acrylic tank, then yes you have to be EXTRA careful.

when i first used flourite, it took me about an hour and a half to rinse two bags. it wasn't the most fun i've had, but i didn't hate it either. once my tank was filled, the water was cloudy, but once i connected the filter the water cleared up within a few hours. this included about two filter cleanings.

i'm now in the process of setting up a 65 gallon tank and will be using flourite again. i did a test fill and the water clouded as i expected, but this time i didn't rinse the flourite at all. i did however take care when filling the tank. from the amount of cloudiness, i could tell it wouldn't take too long for it to clear up once the filter was connected.

i prefer flourite over eco because it has character. eco is a great substrate in itself, but its colouring is boring. it's just black. it does help the aquascape to "pop", but i like to have the substrate be part of the aquascape. the tank looks a lot more natural in my eyes.

as for planting it does take a bit of practice and technique, but there should be a sufficient amount as well. in my 20 gallon i have about 2 inches and in my 65 gallon there will be a minimum of 3 inches. when planting stem plants, i push them in at an angle and straighten slightly. after the plants get accustomed they will naturally right themselves properly.

the only time i had problems with algae on the flourite is when i had a BGA outbreak, but after treatments, i've haven't seen anymore algae develop on it. one possible reason is that the colouring is helping to hide it.

everyone has their own preferences for substrate. i would like to try ADA products but the price and shipping charges do not make it worth my time to bother. i can get flourite for relatively cheap and it is a good quality product.

i guess you can say flourite is like an enema, it's not for everyone, but some people do like them for the refreshing feeling it gives them.


----------



## Ds11375 (Aug 27, 2006)

I like this Idea. It could save me money when I switch out my 15 for a 20 high.I can see one problem with doing this though ...Cleaning the gravel.
How do you prevent the Flourite from coming up to the surface and mixing with the Eco? Do you just layer the back half of the tank? Or use some kind of mesh in between the layers?

Dan



Left Coast DJ said:


> On tanks that require more than one bag, I use flourite as a base, and then put Eco on top.
> 
> DJ


----------



## mbosemani (Dec 31, 2006)

Good question Ds11...I was wondering about the cleaning of gravel too. Does the substrate take care of itself when using an elaborate substrate? Are there greater precautions that need to be taken when doing maintenance? As far as the clouding goes, I have had plenty of tanks get cloudy, but the micron filter on the mag 350 usually nipped that. Mesh doesnt sound like a bad idea...maybe some nylon screen. Keep in mind, I'm new to the planted tank end of things..so I may be way off base!


----------



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

*Have you ever seen a Pyroclastic cloud*

That's what it looks like every time you disturb the substrate! I have flourite and the plants grow like crazy but having a pyroclastic cloud in your tank is the drawback. I have a Hot Magnum that use with Diotom powder every time I disturb the substrate and it clears the tank quickly!


----------



## Briney (Jun 17, 2006)

i have had unbeliveable success with flourite-almost effortless. It should be noted that i use many local houston plants, though. When i use the same plants in aqua soil, it is a challenge to keep them alive because of the ph dropping. That one factor makes me miss my flourite. I must do 2 water changes a day just to keep the ph right. When i had a straight flourite setup i would use a few handfulls of aqua soil for the foreground plants. Even Jeff Senske was impressed at the quality of some Eusterellis stellata that i grew in this setup with almost no experience. Stem plants seem to love it.


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm glad so many people have such luck with flourite. I still have no love for it. My tank finally cleared up when I needed to move a pair of botia loaches in. Now my tank is almost always slightly hazy from them constantly disturbing the substrate. I love these little guys though so I guess I'll have to deal with it.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

I fully understand and sympathise with those who have issues with flourite messing up the water column.

As you replant things, even keeping a surface substrate of something else doesn't hold up and just that extra step of using two substrates isn't worth the effort to me.

Other than using it in pots, I do not plant to use this ever again as a general substrate when the next generation of substrates (Florabase, Floramax, Eco Complete, ...) work as well with minimal mess. Yes these are more expensive, but for those of us with limited time, the added expense is well worth it.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I have used Flourite in several tanks. It is undoubtedly the "dustiest" substrate I've ever used.

However, if rinsed correctly, you should never have an issue with cloudiness just because the substrate is disturbed. I never have... you can't take shortcuts rinsing the stuff, but once it's rinsed well, you should not see clouds of dust in your tank.


----------



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

*I rinsed mine for hours and hours in a big strainer*

in the bath tub. It took at least four hours. After this I took it outside and shoved a hose in it with one of those power nozzles! When I put it in I had pyroclastic clouds every time I distrubed it. If there is a better way to rinse it (short of putting it on a huge plastic sheet in the drive way) I would like to know what it is.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

How I rinse Flourite:

- 10 liter bucket.
- Add half a bag of Flourite.
- Stick a showerhead or watering hose nozzle down into the Flourite.
- Let the water flow while moving the nozzle around. Strong flow is better.
- When the bucket is full, carefully tip out the dirty water. Don't wait too long and let the dust settle back down.
- Repeat until the water is no longer thick with dust (about 5-8 times).

Repeat until all the Flourite is rinsed. Don't cheat. Don't take shortcuts. Rinsing more rather than less is better.

It is a royal pain to rinse but I like the substrate and the plant growth I get with it.


----------



## fishfan (Feb 19, 2006)

I switched to another substrate but was using Flourite before and really liked it. The only reason I switched was because it looked orange-colored under my tank light and I wanted something darker and more natural looking. If Seachem came out with Flourite black color, I would switch back.
It gets very cloudy when you first put it in but my old reliable hang-on power filter cleared it up in two days. I never siphon cleaned the bottom once with Flourite and the plants must've been doing the job as I never saw fish waste or other debris at the bottom even though I have an over-stocked tank right now.


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

Alright, I gave flourite some time to grow on me, and I must confess it has a little. My plants are growing very nicely and the cloudiness has finally all cleared up. I still will probably never use this stuff again though. All the rinsing and filtering was not worth it in the end. My eco does the same job and looks better doing it. They are both the same price at my lfs so that simplifies the decision for next time.


----------



## monte&amber (Feb 11, 2007)

I am shutting down a 29 and bringing up a 60 corner bowfront (is that how to spell it?). I've been getting a real sales pitch to mix Eco, Flourite, and 1-3 mm gravel.

I knew that the Flourite was "dirty". I thought just washing it and throwing the Vortex on the tank overnight would clean it up.

After reading the comments here, I am wondering whether I want to fool with Flourite at all.


----------



## epine (Dec 24, 2006)

today I got done switching out red Flourite to ADA Aquasoil in my 90gallon tank. Took the whole day.

got some pics here.
Dwarf Puffers :: View topic - 90 Gallons of Puffer Heaven


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

There is a technique that will allow you to use almost any dirty/dusty substrate without producing mud soup. Place the substrate in the tank in a dry state. Move it around, level it off, and add the rock, wood, and any other desired hardscape. When everything is ready to go add water _SLOOOOOOOWLY. _If you are careful, the water column will stay crystal clear.

It might cloud up a bit from the first planting and from minor disturbances but this will settle down over a few weeks time. Avoid gravel vacs for a few weeks to let the fine particles compact a bit.

I've used this technique with Soilmaster Select and Flourite and it works pretty well.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

guaiac_boy said:


> There is a technique that will allow you to use almost any dirty/dusty substrate without producing mud soup. Place the substrate in the tank in a dry state. Move it around, level it off, and add the rock, wood, and any other desired hardscape. When everything is ready to go add water _SLOOOOOOOWLY. _If you are careful, the water column will stay crystal clear.


That only works for the initial planting for me. I am currently trying out all kinds of plants to see which ones I like best. It's fin and generates tons of HAP points at the local aquarium society. Not at all optimal for Flourite since each replanting clouds the water for several days... Minimal issues with the next generation substrates.


----------

